# Donner des applis I Pad ?



## MacJov (21 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour
Voici le problème que je me pose :
J'ai un IPad 2 wifi, sur lequel j'ai acheté ou téléchargé des applis gratuites (payantes maintenant) pour ma petite fille qui a 3 ans. Des applis pour apprendre la lecture, le calcul...
L'année prochaine je vais acheter un IPad avec la 3G car j'ai besoin du GPS. Je vais lui offrir mon IPad 2 afin qu'elle l'utilise pour les applications que je lui ai achetées. Je vais donc modifier le nom du IPad pour qu'il soit à son nom. Quand je vais brancher le nouveau il va être facile je pense de transférer tout depuis mon compte I tunes. Comment faire pour qu'elle récupère seulement les applis que je lui ai achetées ? Je n'ai plus lieu de les avoir sur le mien ?
En espérant avoir été clair
Merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## Lauange (21 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour 

Le nom de l'ipad ne changera rien. Pour les applis, c'est le compte Itunes qui est utilisé. Tu peux synchroniser 2 Ipad sur le même compte Itunes. Sur ton nouvel Ipad, il te suffira de décocher dans "apps" les applis que tu ne souhaite pas synchroniser.


----------



## pepeye66 (21 Octobre 2012)

Mais, attention:
Si ta petite fille ne vit pas proche de chez toi car elle ne pourra pas synchroniser son iPad sur un autre compte itunes que le tien sauf au risque de perdre toute la bibliothèque de ton compte pour accéder à celle de l'autre compte.
ou alors: Jailbreack !


----------



## MacJov (21 Octobre 2012)

Oui j'allais venir à ce problème. Ils habitent à 500 km de chez moi. Je préfèrerais qu'elle utilise le compte de son père. Donc si je comprends bien on ne peut pas transférer des applis que l'on a acheté sur un autre compte ? Il faut racheter tout avec le nouveau compte ?


----------



## Gwen (21 Octobre 2012)

Elle peut utiliser deux compte, il suffit que tu autorises son iPad sur ton compte pour que tu lui passe tes applications.


----------



## pepeye66 (21 Octobre 2012)

gwen a dit:


> Elle peut utiliser deux compte, il suffit que tu autorises son iPad sur ton compte pour que tu lui passe tes applications.



Je ne pensais pas cela possible. (il me semble avoir lu le contraire) mais tu n'as pas pour habitude de dire des sottises. d'autre part, je n'ai jamais eu à l'utiliser.
Est ce aussi possible avec un iphone ? Est ce possible avec plus de 2 comptes iTunes ?


----------



## Gwen (21 Octobre 2012)

Si ma mémoire est bonne, tu peux activer six comptes sur un iPhone. Mais je n'en suis pas certain, peux être un peu moins ou un peu plus. En tout cas, 3 ou 4 comptes sans aucun souci. C'est ce que j'ai personnellement.


----------



## arbaot (21 Octobre 2012)

un petit extrait des CGV iTunes
http://forums.macg.co/app-store/combien-dios-sur-un-compte-apple-1039862.html

mais il ne parle pas du max de comptes


----------



## pepeye66 (23 Octobre 2012)

arbaot a dit:


> un petit extrait des CGV iTunes
> http://forums.macg.co/app-store/combien-dios-sur-un-compte-apple-1039862.html
> 
> mais il ne parle pas du max de comptes



Le problème de MacJov étant d'associer 1 appareil à plusieurs comptes (ce que je croyais impossible mais que gwen confirme)


----------



## lineakd (23 Octobre 2012)

Salut, donc @macjov, devra fournir son mot de passe à son compte, à la jeune fille ou à ses parents, non?


----------



## Gwen (23 Octobre 2012)

Non, il faut autoriser l'ordinateur, donc, ça peut être son propriétaire qui l'enregistre une fois puis ensuite plus besoin du mot de passe.

Par contre, il faut au moins le rentrer une fois. Donc, oui, soit avoir accès à la machine, soit le donner a la personne. Logique, il faut avoir confiance quand même, cela évite de le donner au premier venu.


----------



## lineakd (23 Octobre 2012)

@gwen, pas une seul fois, à chaque fois que tu changes de compte itunes sur ton iDevice, non? 
Surtout pour la mise à jour des applications et l'installation d'autres.


----------



## daffyb (23 Octobre 2012)

lineakd a dit:


> @gwen, pas une seul fois, à chaque fois que tu changes de compte itunes sur ton iDevice, non?
> Surtout pour la mise à jour des applications et l'installation d'autres.



Depuis iOS 6 plus besoin du mot de passe pour les updates


----------



## Gwen (23 Octobre 2012)

En plus, les mises à jour peuvent être envoyées par mail ou autre et directement intégrés dans la bibliothèque.

Elles seront reconnues puisque le poste est autorisé 

Mais bon, je te l'accord, c'est contraignant, c'est un peu le principe d'un système antipiratage


----------



## Larme (24 Octobre 2012)

J'avoué également, que l'iPad d'un membre de ma famille gère deux comptes iTunes, différent, ce qui est un peu chiant d'ailleurs pour les MàJ


----------



## lineakd (24 Octobre 2012)

> Depuis iOS 6 plus besoin du mot de passe pour les updates


@daffyb, même si ton ipad est connecté sur un autre compte itunes?


----------

